# Hunter Ceiling Fan: Won't do high speed



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

After calling Hunter...it's the switch/light kit. I swapped them and the one in the bedroom makes the one in the living room work.


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

Sounds like you need to change the dip switches in the fan and remote to different codes for each fan http://www.ehow.com/how_5288790_set...ce=yahoo&utm_medium=ssp&utm_campaign=yssp_art


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

300zx said:


> Sounds like you need to change the dip switches in the fan and remote to different codes for each fan http://www.ehow.com/how_5288790_set...ce=yahoo&utm_medium=ssp&utm_campaign=yssp_art


It's the actual switch with the resistors that is bad. They are sending me a new part. Has nothing to do with the remotes. The remote in the living room will not control the remote in the bedroom.


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

ConstantChange said:


> It's the actual switch with the resistors that is bad. They are sending me a new part. Has nothing to do with the remotes. The remote in the living room will not control the remote in the bedroom.


Ok sorry should have read the post .:thumbsup: Glad you worked it out


----------

